# can this be done



## corvairbob (Dec 20, 2014)

i have a friend that the ssa said did not work enough credits to collect ssa. she is married and her husband just filed for ssa so she could get half of his amount. is it possible the the husband can suspend his payment and the wife still collect her share of his account? and then at a later time he can then start collecting to allow his amount to grow some more? hes has not yet collected any money and the wife will not get any until next spring he said. so what can he do to help get more in his share? he gets a good pension to get by until then if this is allowed? thanks


----------



## wmc1000 (Dec 23, 2014)

From what I have read on other retirement sites he can file and suspend his ssa at FRA and his wife can then collect 50% of his ssa. When he turns 70 he can then file to collect his stepped up amount. When he dies I believe his wife can then get 100% of his FRA amount but not the stepped up amount he was collecting.


----------

